# New custom builds!



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I have been in the process of building these completely from the ground up the past few weeks. Here are the end results. I still have a few epiphytic ferns to add, and frogs 

There would be a 4th, but gravity got the best of me this time...... So it is a little behind the others.




























As always, the plant list will come soon, after I tally them all up....

Ed parker


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

Those look great! What are the dimensions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the tanks as always Ed!

And message me back about those plants I had talked to you about on FB!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

oh yes, dimensions are 17.75"Lx20"Wx21"H

I picked up a 72" rack to fit a closet which I will put some progress pics up later of. I will have 8 of these size once finished then a couple 10gallons and an incubator on the bottom.

This rack will hold: Summersi UE, Salt Creek, UE Green sirensis, Benedicta, Matecho, Azureus?, Mantella aurantiaca?, Mantella baroni, and then offspring eggs and tads in incubator.

Mike, I will get on there, I rarely check my facebook, ha ha


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Plant list:

1st pic:
Acronia crucifera
Aechmea	suenos
Begonia burkillii
Begonia limprichtii
Begonia listada
Begonia polygonoides
Begonia schultzii
Bertolonia sp unk from seed
Bulbophyllum saurocephalum
Chrysothemis pulchella
Comparettia speciosa
Elaphoglossum apodum 1
Ficus villosa
Geogenathus ciliata
Geogenathus undatus
Leptotes	pohlitinocoi
Manuran? Vine 1
Marcgravia sp. Unk
Microsorum whiteheadii
Monstera	siltepecana
Neoregelia "strawberry Hill
Neoregelia hendrix hyb
Neoregelia unk
Peperomia puteolata
Philodendron panama sp
Polyrrhiza lindenii
Rhaphiodophora cryptanthus
Selaginella serpens
Violet sp unk

2nd Pic:
Begonia prismatocarpa
Begonia rajah
Begonia schultzii
Bulbophyllum masdevalliaceum
Bulbophyllum purpureorhachis
Chrysothemis pulchella
Cissus amazonicus
Clidemia hirtii
Epipremnum "cebu blu"
Fern unk
Ficus panama sp
Ficus villosa
Geogenathus undatus
Gesneriad UNK tri leaf
Manuran? Vine 1
Manuran? Vine 2 small
Marcgravia sp. Unk
Maxillaria	variabilis
Neoregelia unk
Peperomia sp. Ecuador
Platystele misera
Rhaphiodophora cryptanthus
Rhaphiodophora hayii
Trichosalpinx dirhamphis
Vriesa "astrid"

3rd pic:
Begonia crispula
Begonia luzoensis
Begonia raja
Bulbophyllum ambrosia
Clidemia hirtii
Dichaea acoraelabia
Discorea discolor
Fern unk
Isabellia virginalis
Manuran? Vine 1
Marcgravia sp. Unk
Monstera	dubia
Neoregelia "eltoniana x grace"
Neoregelia fireball
Neoregelia unk
Philodendron ornatum
Pleurothallis corniculata
Pleurothallis erythrium
Rhaphiodophora cryptanthus
Rhaphiodophora hayii
Sarcoshilus falcatus
Selaginella "columbia trailing"
Syngonium rayii
Trichosalpinx dirhamphis


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful! How did you set the branches on the bottom right? Which among the mini-orchids do you think is best for vivs?


----------



## topart (Oct 17, 2012)

The tanks looks great. I have got to get up to see your tanks, frogs and plants. I'm in Pleasant Grove.
I'm glad that I have a local plant king!! I'll give you a call in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

rigel10 said:


> Beautiful! How did you set the branches on the bottom right? Which among the mini-orchids do you think is best for vivs?


most of the branches are actually pressure set. I cut them so they are a very tight fit, and work them into the background. The tension of the manzanita presses into the cork and actually holds very snug until the plants can root the branch to the background. Occasionally I will use hot glue for an anchor on smaller pieces that can't be pressure set. The hot glue adheres very well to this cork background I use.


Hey art, you are always welcome, just give me a shout.

I will put some update pics soon and maybe construction pics, I am in the process of building 2 more ATM.

ed parker


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Those are really nice!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats quite a plant list. The vivs look great, almost like they've been growing for some time.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

lovely. I have always been interested in this style of doors. How is the venting setup on these? and how are the door jams actually constructed? is it just the "E" track on all 4 sides to give the 2 doors a groove to actually fit snug into?? I have a 40b vert with sliding doors, but its almost set up like a euro vent style with vent below and above the doors and no E track on the sides so it sits weird and doesnt give us a completely flush closed finish. We want to redo the doors once we empty out the viv to redo it. So any advice on how you did the front construction would be much appreciated!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I finally got the 4th one that I broke originally up and planted. Here are some pics of the planting process and then also of the rack. 4 more to go and it will look pretty slick IMO. I'm debating if I will put my 3 benedicta juvies in here or my group of vanzo's.....





































The plant list:

Piper sylvaticum
Marcgravia sp suriname
Marcgravia sp (probably rectifolia)
Acronia perioniocephala
Polystachya galeata
Stanhopea assidensis
Restrepia cymbula
Pleurothallis pachyglossa
Pleurothallis tricarinata
Masdevallia floribunda var tuerckheimii
Chrysothemis freidricksiana
Geogenathus undatus
Anthurium bakerii
Begonia scapigera
Begonia limprichtii
Begonia polygonoides
Microgramma lycopoides
Microgramma heterophylla
Lemmaphyllum microphyllum
Microsorum whiteheadii
Gesneriad unk sp from Cloudjungle
Peperomia sp 'ecuador'
Neoregelia "hearts of blood
Neo. carolina perfecta x fireball
Neo. hybrid
Billbergia hybrid
Ficus sp 'panama'
Selaginella flabellata?
Selaginella umbrosia

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Nismo95 said:


> lovely. I have always been interested in this style of doors. How is the venting setup on these? and how are the door jams actually constructed? is it just the "E" track on all 4 sides to give the 2 doors a groove to actually fit snug into?? I have a 40b vert with sliding doors, but its almost set up like a euro vent style with vent below and above the doors and no E track on the sides so it sits weird and doesnt give us a completely flush closed finish. We want to redo the doors once we empty out the viv to redo it. So any advice on how you did the front construction would be much appreciated!


you are correct, I use the E track on all 4 sides. hides any errors in the glass cutting and just helps seal them up much nicer and make them more fly prrof. The ventilation is 4 2.5" holes along the top. I have put holes along the front piece as well, however it tends to produce a much drier bottom layer which I haven't been a fan of. It is pretty simple. I use a 3/4 inch strip of glass for the bottom piece to give it support so it has more surface to glue to than the 1/4" of glass. Then I gorilla glue everything into place and use clamps to hold it while the glue cures. Not much else to tell 

ed


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Looking good as always Ed - really liking the plant list


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

Ed, please teach me how to plant like that. lol


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, these are amazing!!!


----------

